# could coco fiber impact my frog?



## cornchild (Oct 15, 2010)

does anyone use just straight coco fiber as substrate? to me it doesnt look like a good idea..


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I only use it for my WHITE's tree frogs and will for my WAXY MONKEY tree frogs.....the two tanks that don't need humidity...in my experience, it does not cause impaction(used to use it for my green and squirrel tree frogs too). I don't think it's a good substrate with darts cause it doesn't do good when wet...



Alex


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have. Before discovering DB and going off the instructions given to me by a retailer at a reptile show, I used only coco fiber as a substrate on top of a layer of hydroton. I have since read that after a while it will begin to rot and put off a foul smell. So that is what I now have to look forward to. My viv has been up and running for over two months at this point and thus far I have not noticed any negative effects of using only coco fiber. I have however noticed that the bottom inch of the coco layer remains wet but the top two inches only stay slightly moist. I'm thinking that the bottom inch will eventually begin to rot out, at which point I will have to overhaul the entire viv sooner than I had intended.

I completely changed things up with my second viv, clay background and substrate....much, much happier with this one.


----------



## cornchild (Oct 15, 2010)

alright thanks guys, luckly i only have em in a 10 gallon so if i have a problem with that its easy to clean


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Put a nice thick leaf litter on top of it


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

I just cleaned out an exoterra that was using straight coco fiber and it was a mess. I had hydroton on the bottom with fiberglass screen inbetween the coco fiber.The fiber was soaked and smelled bad. The exo was only setup for 6 months.
My new setup uses an egg crate false bottom and abg mix and so far I am very happy with that.


----------



## cornchild (Oct 15, 2010)

yea i was thinkin about putting some oak leafs on top and yea the smell some substrates can cause! before switching to coco fiber i used paper towel and that supprisingly stunk so bad!


----------

